
HMD’s revived Nokia 3310 classic mobile gets 3G - lnguyen
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/28/hmds-revived-nokia-3310-classic-mobile-gets-3g/
======
digi_owl
Put a simple wifi hotspot in there, and i would be really interested. Except
that where i live they plan to phase out 3G but retain 2G, because the market
has almost completely moved to 4G/LTE except for simple remote sensors and
such that are operated over 2G text messaging.

